# Eastern Bluebird



## Philnlucky (May 6, 2017)

Caught this one taking a break from feeding nestlings.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 6, 2017)

Awesome photo! He's a cute lil feller.


----------



## davidhelmly (May 6, 2017)

Beautiful shot!!!


----------



## wvdawg (May 6, 2017)

Nice capture.  Pretty bird!


----------



## Philnlucky (May 6, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Cmp1 (May 7, 2017)

Wow,,,, great shot,,,, just got ours back the other day,,,,


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (May 7, 2017)

Very nice shot.


----------



## rip18 (May 8, 2017)

Nicely done!  Love the detail!


----------



## pdsniper (May 9, 2017)

Beautiful picture very nice detail


----------



## Philnlucky (May 9, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 10, 2017)

Great photo!


----------



## Paymaster (May 10, 2017)

Beautiful!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## oppthepop (May 10, 2017)

Wow!


----------

